# Hard to believe this didn't sell



## phantom (Aug 3, 2021)

It bid up to $566 but reserve not reached. More than I would spend on it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/164992778894?campid=5335809022


----------



## sworley (Aug 3, 2021)

Seriously. Greed, that thing is thrashed.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 3, 2021)

$20.40 shipping???


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2021)

.....the phrases "1995 Black Phantom" and "college fund" aren't even in the same stratosphere together!   He must have really thought that sucker was gonna set off a bidding war.


----------



## phantom (Aug 3, 2021)

Well he almost doubled it from previous listing of $11.10 to ship.  The fact that there were eight bidders previously that ran it to $566 amazes me.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2021)

phantom said:


> Well he almost doubled it from previous listing of $11.10 to ship.  The fact that there were eight bidders previously that ran it to $566 amazes me.



How much ya wanna bet, at least 3/4 of the bidders didnt see that second picture.  Lol  No where else does it mention the year short of that sneaky second pic.


----------



## phantom (Aug 3, 2021)

tacochris said:


> How much ya wanna bet, at least 3/4 of the bidders didnt see that second picture.  Lol  No where else does it mention the year short of that sneaky second pic.



The reflector pedal blocks are a dead give away.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2021)

phantom said:


> The reflector pedal blocks are a dead give away.



Maybe Ive become jaded, but I pretty much assume every black phantom I see in the wild is a repop until I see otherwise.  haha


----------



## sykerocker (Aug 7, 2021)

For a repop, that's in horrible shape.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2021)

So no reserve second time around. The shipping situation doesn't sound very promising and probably chasing off some of the possible bidders.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 7, 2021)

that chromes probably not coming back !!


----------



## phantom (Aug 8, 2021)

Sold this time around for $590 + $11.10 to ship.   Any bets it gets listed again?


----------

